# mudskippers



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

has anyone kept these before as i am looking for info from people who have kept them. i might set up a brackish spieces tank for them


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have maintained these absolutely fascinating creatures since I was a kid! Sadly they are not as common as they used to be, or as my humble opinion feels they should be!









http://members.ozemail.com.au/~thebobo/mud.html

the above link should answer all your questions...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have maintained these absolutely fascinating creatures since I was a kid! Sadly they are not as common as they used to be, or as my humble opinion feels they should be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










link doesent work
says error








but my link works http://www.vexen.co.uk/holyshit/mudskipper.html


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they had some at my lfs. these things are very cool







BTW they love flys


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have maintained these absolutely fascinating creatures since I was a kid! Sadly they are not as common as they used to be, or as my humble opinion feels they should be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 File Not Found

Error 403 - Forbidden or Permission Denied

You don't have permission to access the requested document on this server.

If you are the maintainer of the file, please check the permissions on the file you are referencing: 
Does the file have global read access? 
Does your public_html directory have read and execute permission? 
Does your home directory have read and execute permissions? 
Generally, documents (.html) and pictures (.gif, .jpg, etc) need only be world readable. 
Directories need only be world executable. 
CGI scripts (.cgi, .pl, etc) must be world readable and executable.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Could I keep one in a 10g?? Or not enough room for mud/water?? Site says they get to 4-12 inches...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im pretty sure you can keep one in a 10g. but i am not positive.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Could I keep one in a 10g?? Or not enough room for mud/water?? Site says they get to 4-12 inches...


 was that aimed at me?

they are very cool and neat, just dont know how you could maintain a mud and saltwater tank, it would have to be big wouldnt it to have ample room for a 12" fish that lives on mud and in water.

which does it live on the most? land or water?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

lives mostly on land - 90% of their lives.

most of the mudskippers available in the trade don't get 12", usually the smaller spieces


----------

